# Parking Brake button malfunction



## KP (Apr 16, 2002)

Came home today and tried to put my parking brake up, and the button doesn't want to click  . The only place I can park has about a 10degreee downhill incline, so the car does roll back when left in neutral. When left in first, the car doesn't move, but I don't think I can go to sleep knowing it will end up in a wall, so I managed to find some cinder blocks, and placed two behind each rear wheel. Now it doesn't move in neutral, so I assume it won't budge when left at first. I hope it doesn't put too much stress on the tranny  . I looked at the parking brake mechanism, and checked out the drums in the rear. Everything is working fine except for the fact that the button does not click, so the parking brake just falls down everytime. I tried jerking it up numerous times, but to no avail. I hope my car is at the same place when I wake up  . I wish there was a level place to park around here...


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

KP said:


> Came home today and tried to put my parking brake up, and the button doesn't want to click  . The only place I can park has about a 10degreee downhill incline, so the car does roll back when left in neutral. When left in first, the car doesn't move, but I don't think I can go to sleep knowing it will end up in a wall, so I managed to find some cinder blocks, and placed two behind each rear wheel. Now it doesn't move in neutral, so I assume it won't budge when left at first. I hope it doesn't put too much stress on the tranny  . I looked at the parking brake mechanism, and checked out the drums in the rear. Everything is working fine except for the fact that the button does not click, so the parking brake just falls down everytime. I tried jerking it up numerous times, but to no avail. I hope my car is at the same place when I wake up  . I wish there was a level place to park around here...


My zhp's parking brake has worked for maybe 5 weeks out of 10 months of ownership. I've tried to get it adjusted but within a week it always reverts to nonfunctional (or barely useful on any incline greater than 5 degrees).

I've given up on getting it fixed as BMW acts like it's not an issue. Shrug. It's their car in two years, their problem then I guess...


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

KP said:


> Everything is working fine except for the fact that the button does not click, so the parking brake just falls down everytime. I tried jerking it up numerous times, but to no avail.


Do you feel the tension of engagement when you pull on it? It sounds like the cable is broken, from that description...


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> Do you feel the tension of engagement when you pull on it? It sounds like the cable is broken, from that description...


E46 parking brakes are dual-cable, one for each rear wheel. The brake handle will ratchet (and need the button press to release) even when not installed in the car.

If you look at this picture, I'm pretty sure the ratchet is controlled by the spring you see in the front left. However, getting the car apart to this point is somewhat of a pain, and since it _is_ the parking brake, I'd suggest having the dealer fix it under warranty.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Terry Kennedy said:


> E46 parking brakes are dual-cable, one for each rear wheel. The brake handle will ratchet (and need the button press to release) even when not installed in the car.


Ain't you swank!  Thanks, I didn't know that.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Terry Kennedy said:


> E46 parking brakes are dual-cable, one for each rear wheel. The brake handle will ratchet (and need the button press to release) even when not installed in the car.
> 
> If you look at this picture, I'm pretty sure the ratchet is controlled by the spring you see in the front left. However, getting the car apart to this point is somewhat of a pain, and since it _is_ the parking brake, I'd suggest having the dealer fix it under warranty.


Sheesh, my parking brake has never ratcheted! I gotta make an appointment...


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

blueguydotcom said:


> Sheesh, my parking brake has never ratcheted! I gotta make an appointment...


My dealer is keeping my car over night. They had to order a new parking brake assembly.


----------

